# Berkshire gas stove



## kenjcorse2 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a gas stove that I inherited that I am trying to get more information on. It was manufactured by a company called Berkshire. I have a model number for the stove but can't find anything about this company anywhere on the internet. I'm trying to determine a fair selling price for the stove. Has anyone heard of this company? (I don't know the age of the stove but am guessing that it is less than 10yrs old, as it has a remote control.)  Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 19, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.lopistoves.com/product_guide/detail.aspx?id=260

HTH


----------



## Jfk4th (Jun 19, 2009)

KenJ said:
			
		

> I have a gas stove that I inherited that I am trying to get more information on. It was manufactured by a company called Berkshire. I have a model number for the stove but can't find anything about this company anywhere on the internet. I'm trying to determine a fair selling price for the stove. Has anyone heard of this company? (I don't know the age of the stove but am guessing that it is less than 10yrs old, as it has a remote control.)  Thanks



Like Dasky said it is a Lopi stove, this is the same one that hopefully I am buying soon.  Really nice stove

You can download the manual here
http://www.lopistoves.com/TravisDocs/100-01187_000.pdf

It is a pdf file so give it a second to load the page up

Cheers


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

All gas units have a safety plate - likely on the back of a freestanding stove and it should have the month and year of mfg.


----------

